# Troy-built Vortex 3x or Cub-Cadet 3x?



## vv132 (Nov 9, 2014)

hey trying to search reviews for the Troy-built Vortex 2490 vs Cub Cadet 3x24swe both 24 inch versions. 

Any opinions when coming to both companies or these specific snow blowers. Basically had to return my 24 inch 2xcub cadet we version cause the Chute was just crap. 

So trying to make a decision on these two they are both around a thousand, troy built is a littler cheaper. I'm completely new to snow blowers so dont know which brand is better overall. 

Any help would be great thanks


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

The machines are basically identical except for paint.
both are made by MTD.
Cub Cadet and Troy-Bilt snowblowers havent been different for many decades.
All MTD's are essentially the same, just painted up for different brand names.

if there are any differences, they will be minor things like different dash panel layouts and perhaps slightly different "styling"..
but for the same size and HP rating, the guts of the machine will be essentially identical, no real differences to speak of.

Scot


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm betting they rolled off the same assembly line. Different paint booth.


----------



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

other than the reflective stripes on the Troybilt, it looks like the Cub Cadet has a longer warranty 3year / 5 year auger gearbox vs the Troybilt 2/4

but... I don't see a 26" Troybilt, just a 24 - 28 - 30

http://www.cubcadet.com/equipment/cubcadet/snow-throwers/3X-three-stage-power/3X-26

http://www.troybilt.com/equipment/troybilt/snow-throwers/vortex™-2890-snow-thrower-vortex-2890


----------



## vv132 (Nov 9, 2014)

leaning towards the cub cadet 3x...probably from home depot. Think its too much for NJ?, last year seems like it would have been perfect machine. I know once I spend the money on it, its not going to snow


----------



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

vv132 - based on the warranty, I would go for the CC.

here's my story - Last year I needed a new snowthrower to replace an aging yardman that worked great for many years but I started to help some neighbors with their driveway and sidewalk and therefore needed something with more umph!

I saw the CC3x rated highly at the snowblowersdirect and Consumer Reports. So.. I went to Depot and bought one. Not a lot of investigation on my part.

After that I wandered over to this site and found many of the people here that know tons about snowthrowers and fixing things that I can't imagine how. And, many recommend Ariens, Honda, and Toro. Based upon what they know I would consider them seriously. I may have chosen something different if I came here first. But my old Yardman was an MTD too, as is my Toro tractor and they worked great.

In many cases the other brands cost a bit more than what I paid and the CC3x works for me. Will I regret it in the future, who knows? Would another one be better maybe? but for now it works. It would be great if you could rent one for a day or 2 and try them all, but that wouldn't guarantee a long life without problems.

Finding somebody to service these things is important. It might be worth your while to look at a local dealer for other models and see what they think. Would they service whatever you purchase?

My biggest take-away from the information here is that bad gas and cheap oil will kill anything. Use the highest octane gas, a stabilizer - either seafoam or stabil blue marine. Toss any gas that has been sitting in your snowthrower over the summer before starting and add fresh. And use a synthetic like Mobil 1 at your first 5 hour oil change.

And the other take-away is that these guys have a bunch of snow throwing wisdom ... I'm just a tourist. Hopefully my CC3x will continue to work well. And many years of fun with whatever you choose.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi J_ph, I just wanted you to know the MTDs of the 90's were of very good quality and almost as much as Ariens, Toro. I won't put Honda here as it is very different and so is the price. MTD changed their course afterwards to satisfy a lower price point and the build quality reflected that, but hey if one cares for any machinery with proper oil, greasing the important parts and most important not pushing the blower too hard and not hitting the bucket on anything hard, it should give good service for many years.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Back in the day MTD machines wer pretty decent. I always considered them a good, basic, no frills machine back then. I remember buying a snowblower back in the early 90s. It was an MTD 8/24. I ran it for 18 years and not one problem. There were a few winters I worked that thing like a rented mule too. Seems over the years'every company has lost ground.


----------



## vv132 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey first THANK YOU ALL for replying, especially j_ph, that was very thoughtful and I am in the same boat as you were so I thank you for your honest response. I also read the consumer reports and they rated the 3x cub cadet pretty well (even though there was NO snow when they rated it) Yea I'm still up in the air now between the cub cadet 24 SWE has power steering 2 x model or the cub cadet 24 3x swe. Price difference is about 350 just for that extra auger and heated handles. I plan on changing the oil and doing as much maintenance to keep this thing going. I want a snow blower because I think it will save money in the long run compared to paying a snow plow guy to come(at whatever time he wants), charging a lot of money(to me at least), and creating a great white wall near the end of the garage. 

so one main question If I go with the 3x cub cadet will it struggle to pick up snow 2"-6" I read that a couple places here and a snowblower review site I don't remember the name now. If it can handle the 2-6 inches then I might just shell out the extra 350. 

thanks again 
V


----------



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

> I want a snow blower because I think it will save money in the long run compared to paying a snow plow guy to come(at whatever time he wants), charging a lot of money(to me at least), and creating a great white wall near the end of the garage.


That is exactly where I was.. snow left in front of the garage around cars etc. I would spend more time with a shovel than I do now with the snowthrower. So without regard to what you choose I think you will be happier with the better job that you do. I'm not a cheerleader for the 3x, it's just what I happen to have. The biggest thing for me with this snowthrower and probably with anything similar in size is being able to muscle through the stuff at the street/curb left by the town trucks and in that regard it works. My back is not getting any younger 

As for the little amount of snow, the 3x likes a bit of snow to throw. But my old smaller unit did too. I would just push it forward and gather snow in the box before engaging the auger if I needed to throw it further.

I'd be interested in hearing from other 2 stage units, if they handle 2-3 inches better. Once you get up to 6 inches that should be plenty for anything.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

J_ph said:


> I'd be interested in hearing from other 2 stage units, if they handle 2-3 inches better. Once you get up to 6 inches that should be plenty for anything.


 All two stage need to move fast when blowing 2-3", a single stage blows that better.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

when we only get a 2-4in dusting of snow (that loose fluffy stuff) i use my blower in top gear and almost run behind it.. its barely enough to actually throw.. but it still beats shoveling  i have an old 33in 2stage


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Marty013 said:


> when we only get a 2-4in dusting of snow (that loose fluffy stuff) i use my blower in top gear and almost run behind it.. its barely enough to actually throw.. but it still beats shoveling  i have an old 33in 2stage


What you might consider is a single stage for those situations.


----------



## canadagoose (Dec 5, 2014)

J_ph said:


> vv132 - based on the warranty, I would go for the CC.
> 
> here's my story - Last year I needed a new snowthrower to replace an aging yardman that worked great for many years but I started to help some neighbors with their driveway and sidewalk and therefore needed something with more umph!
> 
> ...


Hey j_ph
Thanks for the terrific and honest review. I was wondering how the CC 3X performed for you through the winter of 2015 ? Any issues/problems ? Did you find the 3 stage could cut through snow more easily than the 2 stage or no noticeable difference ?
I think you are bang on with the good gas and regular oil changes. Take care of any machinery and it shouldn't let you down.
Thanks !


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I take exception to the "Use the highest octane gas" part. The higher the octacne the harder they can be to start since the higher the octane the more ignition resistant the fuel. It isn't high octane you should be looking for it's ethanol free.

All the stock engines for lawn and garden applications are very happy on regular and the only reason to consider going with a mid range or premium would be if it's pure gas or ethanol free. Ethanol free is what's sought after as it has less chance of going bad and gumming up the carburetor. Even if all three grades are ethanol free it's still recommended to use regular as there isn't any tested benefit in using the more expensive fuels.

I personally use a measured amount of stabilizer and cleaner in every tank of fuel I bring home all year long even though I try to remember to empty each unit of fuel when putting it away for it's season. If I miss running one dry I'm hoping the stabilizer takes care of it.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I take exception to the "Use the highest octane gas" part. The higher the octacne the harder they can be to start since the higher the octane the more ignition resistant the fuel. It isn't high octane you should be looking for it's ethanol free.
> 
> All the stock engines for lawn and garden applications are very happy on regular and the only reason to consider going with a mid range or premium would be if it's pure gas or ethanol free. Ethanol free is what's sought after as it has less chance of going bad and gumming up the carburetor. Even if all three grades are ethanol free it's still recommended to use regular as there isn't any tested benefit in using the more expensive fuels.
> 
> I personally use a measured amount of stabilizer and cleaner in every tank of fuel I bring home all year long even though I try to remember to empty each unit of fuel when putting it away for it's season. If I miss running one dry I'm hoping the stabilizer takes care of it.


^ This. Well said. 

It's true premium fuel makes a small engine somewhat harder to start. I noticed it right away.


----------

